# Favorite Handel's cantatas



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I have never cared much for non-Bach cantatas, until I heard Janet Baker singing Handel's _Armida abbandonata_. The highlight _"Ah crudele! e pur ten'vai"_ is absolutely mesmerizing!






Would you recommend any other good Handel cantatas?


----------

